# Can't Find Parts



## Blase

Hi,

I am wondering if you can help me?

I have a Kioti LB2204 with manual steering.
I need the following,

Steering shaft with nut assembly
Sector shaft
Top and bottom race and bearing assemblies
Gaskets and seals

Any thoughts are welcome, thanks


----------



## willys55

first thing, where about are you located....


----------



## willys55

second thing...Welcome to TractorForum


----------



## Blase

Hey Doc,

I live in Roanoke, VA we have 2 Kioti dealers here, not much help so far.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## willys55

does it look like this yanmar setup?


----------



## willys55

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STEERING-SH...N-DEERE-KUBOTA-COMPACT-TRACTORS-/162552700716


----------



## Blase

What's funny is I have seen this. I and have told a mechanic and the Kioti dealer that I think A LOT of tractors of this vintage used the same parts. They say it may be possible or they could be slightly different. Mine does look like that. How can you be sure though? I would hate to buy it and find out it's not quit right.

Your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## willys55

well, sometimes you have to bite the bullet, and many times I have found in the past that a bolt hole is a different size or thread pitch, or the lock to lock is different, 2 1/2 turns instead of 3 turns.....but for the most part, many of these parts are interchangeable...to give you an idea, I have a 1994 Toro Groundsmaster72 that I am parting out, well the steering columne assembly is nearly the same as the steering assembly in the international cub loboy 154..the difference is the threaded holes in the mounting flange


----------



## Blase

I am on board with what you're saying. If I only have to re-tap some holes or other minor changes it's all good. My only concern is the angle of the steering column. In Kioti's wisdom the have it going through the gas tank, so the angel has to be right. But from what I have seen I think other mfg's will work.

I finally got a dealer to take some action, after I got them the part number. The complete assembly from Kioti is $700 plus shipping. I am going to try something else first.

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## willys55

700.00 wow...I need to start selling kioti parts


----------



## Blase

LOL! I think I found one on ebay, not shown as Kioti, but mine looks exactly like it.
$265, free shipping and returnable.

I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## willys55




----------



## Blase




----------



## Blase

Time for an update,

I purchased a older style Kubota steering column from  Kumar BrosUSA on ebay.
The pics looked just like mine. I called them and they said it was returnable.

It was an exact match except for the pitman arm. I had to do some drilling on that.
Everything is back together and working great.

Dealer cost for parts $700 plus shipping.
Ebay cost $265 shipping included.

What was really amazing is that when I took it apart it was obvious that
someone had been there before me.

A tooth on the sector shaft was gone and there were no top or bottom
bearings or baskets in the steering box. Some how they
magically disappeared!

I'll bet they put it back together and traded it in.

Thanks for your help Doc!


----------



## willys55

you are very welcome Blase, glad I could help


----------



## Tommy U

Blase said:


> LOL! I think I found one on ebay, not shown as Kioti, but mine looks exactly like it.
> $265, free shipping and returnable.
> 
> I'll let you know how it works out.


I am in need of same steering box. Do you know what part numnber you bought? Thanks


----------

